# maginon performic s5 Problem



## Ufbasser (2. April 2005)

Hallo allerseits.
Habe mir heute bei Media Markt eine Digicam gekauft. Alles war ganz gut, nur als ich versuchte Videos auf den Pc zu übertragen wurde ich ein wenig skeptisch. Der Media Player erkennt diese Video Files nicht. Habe so gut wie alle Codecs aufm Pc + neuesten Player.Filme werden im Mpeg 4 SP Format aufgenommen. Aber es wird als WMV angezeigt. Was kann ich machen um die Teile abspielen zu können? Wer kennt sich mit dem Gerät vieleicht aus? Es würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir helfen koenntet.


----------

